# Knives?



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

I need to set myself up with new roofing knives. I currently use the olfa with the hook blade. They tar up after a short time and they start haveing trouble retrackting. What do you guys use?
thanks Joe Dirt


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

retractable blades are for pvssies:glare:


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, I have read that before, ,, and now lets see the blade?????


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i use olfa brand knives.. ive tried the stanley ones but the blade comes out way too easy making it a major risk of cutting yerself


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i use this kind and have for quite afew years. http://www.amazon.com/Black-Rhino-0...9H0G/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1336407609&sr=8-3


----------



## nplk98 (Sep 12, 2008)

bostitch double blade knives abot $10 and easily last 6 months or so
I buy several at a time and they are convenient for straight and hook blades


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i just used a regular blade and turn the shingle over...am i missing something


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

joe dirt said:


> I need to set myself up with new roofing knives. I currently use the olfa with the hook blade. They tar up after a short time and they start haveing trouble retrackting. What do you guys use?
> thanks Joe Dirt


I currently use Stanley FatMax fixed blade 10-780. 









I like the ability to do the blade change without tools and the ergonomics of the knife body allow good control of the cut.

In the past I was pretty much Stanley 10-199 which is still a fine tool.

Many knives (particularly retractable) do not accommodate hook blades well.

The blades are very important in achieving a good cut. I am partial to large German hook blades similar to these










I think I pay around $40/100 count at my roofing wholesaler. I did see these at amazon. The price looks good and the shape of the blade looks good, but I have not used them. 



FramingPro said:


> i just used a regular blade and turn the shingle over...am i missing something


Both hook blades and straight have their place.

Cutting a shingle in place with the granules up is done easily with a hook blade and can improve productivity.

Hook blades also offer more control when cutting heavy rolled products like single ply modified.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> i just used a regular blade and turn the shingle over...am i missing something


You really need to try a hook blade, lots nicer to use IMO. Have used them until the hook falls off .


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Bought a few of these. They work great,very sturdy, already cut myself!


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

who makes those? does it say primegrip on the holder?


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

yup primegrip


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

must be a Canadian company never heard of them?


----------



## catfish (Jul 19, 2007)

I use an AJC knife with a wrap-around handle.

Guardian Angle Knife. Keeps me from tearing off my knuckles. 


http://www.ajctools.com/AJC-Knives-Prodlist.html


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I run the Stanley 199 or Red Devil made in USA (red) knifes. If you were blind folded and had one of each in your hands you coudn't tell them apart.


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

same as joe dirt..the primegrips


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

JoeDirt you see this one yet:blink:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Starting doing some shingle work again after afew years. I picked this up and thought I'd give it a try.. 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...angId=-1&keyword=utility+knives&storeId=10051


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> i just used a regular blade and turn the shingle over...am i missing something



This works somewhat on three tabs, but using architectural shingles it is nearly impossible. 

I do like straight blades for cutting ridge cap.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> JoeDirt you see this one yet:blink:
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL


Ooooh, I missed this earlier. Anybody tried this? I may have some roofs coming up. 99 bucks is a good price point for a new gadget. :clap:

Nor sure if it is faster, probably not, but it will make HO's go oooh and ahhh. Just like my multi-tool and Bosch laser. :laughing:


----------

